# Carpet Cleaner etc



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Hi All!
This weekend it seem to be very bad weather coming in. Pity..., we should visit a big dogshow in Paphos harbour.

Can anyone tip about somewhere to clean carpets?

And where to get new fabric on some seats from chairs?

Anders, now cat owner


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You could try these people, I googled

Carpet and upholstery cleaning services in Paphos Cyprus

Or you could hire a carpet cleaning machine


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Veronica said:


> You could try these people, I googled
> 
> Carpet and upholstery cleaning services in Paphos Cyprus
> 
> Or you could hire a carpet cleaning machine


Where can this machine be rented?

I meant to Google, but realized that the forum members normally has better answers
Anders


----------



## Renos (May 10, 2013)

Hi Vegaanders, 

There is a site called AtYourService (AtYourService com cy) where you can request quotes for specific Jobs. Most of the Professionals in Cyprus are registered, and those able to do it will provide you their quote.

Each one has a Profile, which displays their full rating and review history.

I think its the best way to find Professionals in Cyprus.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

A nice guy named Chris cleans carpet and upholstery. He is Kathy’s husband who runs the Mums and Tots groups. His number is 99926587. He picked up a bunch of our carpets and did a great job. He delivered them back within a few days.


----------



## mikos (Sep 4, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Where can this machine be rented?
> 
> I meant to Google, but realized that the forum members normally has better answers
> Anders


Totally agree with you on that. Its better to read reviews from fellow members based from their experiences. Thats why Im here too


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi All!
> This weekend it seem to be very bad weather coming in. Pity..., we should visit a big dogshow in Paphos harbour.
> 
> Can anyone tip about somewhere to clean carpets?
> ...


Bad weather - does that mean a cloud or two?!!!!!!!

David


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

buster12 said:


> Bad weather - does that mean a cloud or two?!!!!!!!
> 
> David


No rain. This was written when it still came rain now and then 

But it never rained that day in April

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Have a look at Busy Bees in Chlorakas, they recover upholstery. 

You really do need to get up to Argaka so that you can have a cat discussion with Martin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> You really do need to get up to Argaka so that you can have a cat discussion with Martin.


Why? And about what?

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I am totally confused. Is this post-summer blues?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The confusion seems to be contagious because I too am now confused


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I just thought that they have something in common so as Anders is always threatening to visit they now have a purrfect opportunity.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> I just thought that they have something in common so as Anders is always threatening to visit they now have a purrfect opportunity.


Either someone had a drink to much, or it is some temporary illness. What I know I have never threatened Martin, and said anything about his cats

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Anders, the language is getting in the way. I'll let someone else explain what I meant.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> I just thought that they have something in common so as Anders is always threatening to visit they now have a purrfect opportunity.


Anders, I THINK what Dave is trying to say is that you say you are going to visit Martin one day, now you have Zoe and Martin and Ann have cats too you have something to discuss.

Does that mean you only visit me cos I have dogs too ??

Don't forget to visit Joe Bloggs as he has a pomegranate tree and you can discuss them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Anders, I THINK what Dave is trying to say is that you say you are going to visit Martin one day, now you have Zoe and Martin and Ann have cats too you have something to discuss.
> 
> Does that mean you only visit me cos I have dogs too ??
> 
> Don't forget to visit Joe Bloggs as he has a pomegranate tree and you can discuss them.


Aha, THAT is what it meant. Sorry I am Swede so I can't read between the English lines.

And no I visit you for the good company and superb jam

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Vegaanders said:


> And no I visit you for the good company and superb jam
> 
> Anders



Thank you for getting me out of a jam Geraldine.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I was surprised to read Anders' quote about "now a cat owner", but then the thought occurred to me: Who else is going to keep all his dogs in line 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread has wandered a long way of the subject of carpet cleaners.
I thought we were going to have a bout of fisticuffs with the misunderstandings:boxing:
Glad its sorted out


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Veronica said:


> This thread has wandered a long way of the subject of carpet cleaners.
> I thought we were going to have a bout of fisticuffs with the misunderstandings:boxing:
> Glad its sorted out


Yeah and its an old one also.

Anders


----------

